# Game camera advice needed



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a problem with an animal, racoon, skunk or possum tearing up my flower and plant gardens. I doubt it is a skunk as there is no skunk odor at all. I would like to see what it is and the time frame it normally visits so I can decide whether to trap and release or eliminate it.
I would like to purchase a lower cost unit that would be easy to operate but still do the job. I'm not interested in getting super detailed pictures and I won't be using it for deer scouting as it is not needed where I hunt.
Your comments on manufacturer and models, pro and con would be appreciated.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Wildgame Innovations has multiple camera types. Ranging from $50 for ones that use a flash and have lower megapixels to $200 for IR and 8 megapixel pics. I use their IR4 series and love them. Gander Mountain has a pretty good selection of them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My Dicks has a StealthCam IR Nomad with batteries and memory card for $89. Nice thing about an IR is you don't have to worry about a flash scareing a skunk and the following reaction......


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron, check out Sportsmans Guide. They have good deals. I see some as cheap as $60. A flash camera won't spook anything.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We picked up a used Cudde back on Ebay this spring for $150. . .


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Wildgame Innovations IR cam that I really like. I purchased at Dicks with a memory card and batteries for I believe 80 bucks. They do have some cheaper models as well.

Theres a Moultrie listed in the Marketplace right now for 60 bucks and even comes with a security box.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'm probably going to purchase a Wildgame Innovations IR
camera. Have not decided of which model at this time. Will have one by Sunday evening.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Mines either the IR 4 or 5 cant remember which. I really like it though either way. Reviews for all thier cams are pretty good. Probably the best bang for your buck available right now in cams.

When I purchased mine, Dicks had the best prices plus the 10 off 25 coupon I printed from this site got me a pretty good deal!!


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's another cheap idea that works a lot of times. If you have a dog, or know someone who does, brush the dog and spread the fur you take out around the gardens. You have to reapply it every now and then, but a lot of animals will leave the area alone if they smell the dog fur.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I like Moultrie D-50 camera, can get from sportsmans guide for about $80. Take color nighttime pictures and have been very durable for me. Con--if animal is moving too fast, you will get blurry pictures.


Where do you live, and how long do you plan on using it???

I have 2 sitting in the basement that I won't be putting out for another month, I might let you borrow one.


PM if interested.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TRHOD12 said:


> I like Moultrie D-50 camera, can get from sportsmans guide for about $80. Take color nighttime pictures and have been very durable for me. Con--if animal is moving too fast, you will get blurry pictures.
> 
> 
> Where do you live, and how long do you plan on using it???
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Thanks to everyone for their comments and the above offer. I have a camera available from a good friend plus a live trap if needed.
Thanks again.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll let you borrow mine and take care of your pest animals in exchange for some bowhunting in your backyard   

Hey Short, been seeing any of those nice bucks in velvet this year? You have quite the homestead if I remember correctly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> I'll let you borrow mine and take care of your pest animals in exchange for some bowhunting in your backyard
> 
> Hey Short, been seeing any of those nice bucks in velvet this year? You have quite the homestead if I remember correctly.


I was thinking the same thing(that NICE buck could be the culprit), 
old friend!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron,

I have multiple cameras you could borrow for your investigation.

I don't have a live trap for you to use but I do have bunches of firearms available


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I saw two bucks today, both out of velvet.


----------

